# TGMY converts Mitsuoka Himiko to electric, gets 550 km range



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

This car (link) started life as a Mazda Miata and now look at it. Wow. 340 miles of range to boot!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah, nice. Plus it's an AZD drive system, a Manzanita charger, don't know the LiPo battery brand or pack size.


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

I'm not sure there is enough information in the video to figure out how many kWhs the pack is. I'm assuming it's in the 75 range.

I also think that 550 km may be something of an educated guess on their part. Hopefully they'll publish more complete information later this year.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Sweet ride - now, if they could only do that for less than $30k... I'm guessing round 1 will be in the $100-120k range.

It will come. In the mean time I liked the comments calculating battery life - the estimates were around 300,000 to 80% capacity. That should take me up to when they pull my license...


----------

